# Bobcat Lure Recipe



## hawkfeather (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone here know some good lure ingedients for bobcat. I used to use Powder River Cat Call from O'Gorman's, but it is hard to find. It had a sweet kind of banana smell to it. Anyone know what that might be? Thanks...


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

this site will probly help u it has baits and lures recipes

www.baitluremakers.proboards84.com


----------

